# Diarrhea as precursor to labor



## BookishVonLiberal (Feb 24, 2007)

Did you have diarrhea prior to labor and if so, how far in advance of labor did it occur?

Give me something to hope for.
My cat shit on my dd's thank-you notes, our street is being torn up and the whole house is vibrating with the force of the machines, I can't breathe and have a sinus headache, my chiropractor isn't in today and my pelvis is killing me. Tell me that my bout of diarrhea means a baby is coming soon.


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

yikes!! that sounds stressful....

my experience was that i had a couple loose bms which coincided with the beginning of my labor. actually i had a hard time telling apart the diarreah cramps from my contractions at first, until i noticed that it was happening at fairly regular intervals. it woke me up early in the morning, then i continued to have contractions the whole rest of that day. i was holding a baby by 3:30am next morning.

good luck!


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

that sounds awful!

I had crampy, soft bms for about a day before dd was born.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

yep - I woke up at 5am with cramps - spent the better part of 2 hours on the toilet 1) to empty out my system (I guess) and 2) b/c it felt better. We went to the hospital at 8am and dd was born just before noon! Good luck!


----------



## BookishVonLiberal (Feb 24, 2007)

Good to know. How sad is it that mushy poo is something to get excited about?


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

aww poor you!! diarrhea _can_ be a sign that labor is on the way. with DS I had diarrhea the night before i went into labor.... good luck


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes I did - but like for a whole month before anything started ....guess I had a lot to get out of me lmao


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BookishVonLiberal* 
Good to know. How sad is it that mushy poo is something to get excited about?

















I know what you mean.
When it happens this time (I'm due in 10 days), I'm announcing it to everyone... seriously


----------



## BookishVonLiberal (Feb 24, 2007)

mmmmhmmm. I seriously considered changing my Facebook status to "has diarrhea!" Thankfully, decency won out and everyone was spared intimate knowledge of my butt.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BookishVonLiberal* 
mmmmhmmm. I seriously considered changing my Facebook status to "has diarrhea!" Thankfully, decency won out and everyone was spared intimate knowledge of my butt.


----------



## Melian (Sep 22, 2008)

I absolutely did not have diarrhea. The whole pregnancy my bowels behaved like angels. But I had a poop in the morning the day labour started, had DS early in the following morning and was pooping happily the same day. The antenatal care lady was very surprised at that!


----------



## funkychunkymunky (Mar 26, 2008)

I had diarrhea for a day and a half before I went into labor. My body emptied itself out!


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Not what you want to hear, but I had loose BMs for about two weeks prior.


----------



## Haselnuss (Sep 20, 2008)

I did for a day or two prior to my first and second births, but for months prior to the 3rd, and this time around, I've had loose BMs through pretty much the whole pregnancy.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Now that you mention it, I do remember having that problem a few days before going into labor wit my dc!







Hopefully things look up for you mama.


----------



## BookishVonLiberal (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, no baby or even any cx yet. I can, however, report that A&D Ointment really does soothe a chapped rectum.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

I had diarrhea for 2 days before I went into labor.


----------



## BookishVonLiberal (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, my water broke about 10 hours ago. So, about a day and a half of diarrhea prior to the start of the big show.


----------

